# Microcontroller electronics - how to start??



## hotshot05 (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to start with microcontroller programming. 

I dont know anything about microcontrollers. Should I read about the hardware first????

Please suggest some books or tutorials from where a total beginner can start learning.
Which subjects do I need to study to start making small projects using microcontrollers?
Am in 1st year, BTech. Already studied Basic Electrical in 1st sem, learning Basic Electronics in 2nd sem now.

*P.S: *A person suggested I use Microchip family of chips. So I think I will stick to it.

Are the books on Microcontroller Electronics written based on different chip families(like Microchip or Atmei) or is the basic concept of using the microchips the same for all families????

Also suggest some compiler(I heard CCS C is the most user friendly).


----------



## ~BSOD~ (Mar 10, 2010)

PM me

i will provide u wid books n emulators


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 6, 2010)

first be clear in basics


*www.youtube.com/iit


----------

